# ESKIMO KENDO



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

its 53 gallons, so 180 to 200 range, I suspect..


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

THERE IS A BUTTON ON THE FAR LEFT, USUALLY 3 BUTTONS UP FROM THE BOTTOM. PLEASE PRESS THAT BUTTON ONCE BEFORE YOU POST AGAIN.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

^^ yeah, 'cause in today's online/email etiquette THIS IS YELLING AT YOU.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

freexbiker said:


> THERE IS A BUTTON ON THE FAR LEFT, USUALLY 3 BUTTONS UP FROM THE BOTTOM. PLEASE PRESS THAT BUTTON ONCE BEFORE YOU POST AGAIN.


I nearly spit my drink out. That's awesome. 


The Kendo is no creeker, if that's what you're looking for. It's very narrow and unstable, since it's old-school displacement (rounded).


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

El Flaco said:


> The Kendo is no creeker. It's very narrow and unstable, since it's old-school displacement (rounded).


 
How would you describe the Kendo? Just curious because I have one in my garage. Cleaning out my garage after 20 years of boating and playing and it is amazing the things I've found.


----------



## ccombs (Mar 17, 2004)

Rich said:


> How would you describe the Kendo? Just curious because I have one in my garage. Cleaning out my garage after 20 years of boating and playing and it is amazing the things I've found.


 
Here is the description from eddyflower Eskimo Kendo


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

I'd keep an old Kendo if I found one. One of my buddies used his for everything, mostly Black Rock. He was a top-notch paddler... he fired up Double Trouble on the Big South in that thing. It looks like a great riverrunner to me and the thing is bulletproof.

I use the past tense not because he is dead or anything... just lost touch with him. Mike. His dad is in the photo of the 1st Ed. of CRC on the Narrows on the Black Rock run at flood.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Rich said:


> How would you describe the Kendo? Just curious because I have one in my garage. Cleaning out my garage after 20 years of boating and playing and it is amazing the things I've found.


I'd say it was an OK design in its time, and now it would be fun for someone on the smallish side. I had one for six months, and I'm about 180 and I thought it was too small. Most creekboats these days are 24" to 26" wide, and deep. It's fun for tinkering down the river, but it's no where close to either a modern designed creek boat or playboat. It would be a good boat to teach your wife to roll in.


----------



## cebel (Oct 10, 2003)

*The mighty kendo*

The Kendo may have been one of the most versatile whitewater craft ever produced. Think RPM....I paddled one everywhere for several years, and recently did a grand trip in one of the updated Kendos. Awesome for that kind of water. That said, I'd never reccomend it as a creeker. There are so many safer boat designs currently available for the steep stuff. I go about 165, felt like I was near the upper limit. Olli Dose (bad ass german paddler) tears it up in a Kendo and he is a little bigger than I am.  

Charlie


----------

